
WALL-E: Economic Ignorance and the War on Modernity - cawel
http://mises.org/story/3037
======
bgutierrez
Idiocracy was outrageous (and funny) for the same reasons, and they're more
enjoyable if they're recognized as absurd conclusions of widespread
materialism and anti-intellectualism. Looking at them as serious science
fiction only provokes the indignation and outrage that Gennady Stolyarov II is
feeling.

